# Navarre Beach Ramp Rant



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

We put my brother-in-law's 22' Four Winns in at the Navarre ramp yesterday. He drove the boat off the trailer and I went to park. Now, there are several signs there that say "Trailer Parking" . So there I am in an Expedition XL pulling a 28' trailer looking for a place to park. Driving around in circles, passing spot after spot with nothing but an economy car parked in it. I would say at least 1/3 to 1/2 of the trailer spots were taken up by cars, probably patrons of Juana's.
One spot even had an enclosed construction trailer in it with no vehicle attached.
My brother-in-law called the sheriff's dept a couple of weeks ago and they said they would increase patrols but apparently not.
The county is missing out on a heck of a revenue producer here or if they don't want to mess with it then give the go ahead to a tow truck operator. I guarantee you that they would keep a truck out there.
It's a whole lot easier for a car to find a spot elsewhere than a 40' truck and trailer. They need to show some consideration or be ticketed heavily.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds fairly typical of the ramp here too...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep a tow strap in the truck and drag em in to the sand!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree. Drag it once, and most will get the message.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I am boatless at the moment, but virtually NEVER use a public ramp on a major holiday. That kind of stuff (and worse) is to be expected.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This happened a lot at a local ramp until I started calling the authorities; by "a lot" I mean, every time I would try to launch.

I am not a grumpy or mean person, but at these launches there is a HUGE lot just for passenger cars. People would park illegally on the grass, etc.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

welldoya said:


> We put my brother-in-law's 22' Four Winns in at the Navarre ramp yesterday. He drove the boat off the trailer and I went to park. Now, there are several signs there that say "Trailer Parking" . So there I am in an Expedition XL pulling a 28' trailer looking for a place to park. Driving around in circles, passing spot after spot with nothing but an economy car parked in it. I would say at least 1/3 to 1/2 of the trailer spots were taken up by cars, probably patrons of Juana's.
> One spot even had an enclosed construction trailer in it with no vehicle attached.
> My brother-in-law called the sheriff's dept a couple of weeks ago and they said they would increase patrols but apparently not.
> The county is missing out on a heck of a revenue producer here or if they don't want to mess with it then give the go ahead to a tow truck operator. I guarantee you that they would keep a truck out there.
> It's a whole lot easier for a car to find a spot elsewhere than a 40' truck and trailer. They need to show some consideration or be ticketed heavily.


The Parking Enforcement group that frequents Navy Point needs to pay a visit. Too bad the Santa Rosa SO doesn't do a better job.


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*parking at boat ramps*

This problem also exists at Navy Point. It seems like the powers that be only want to ticket people pulling trailers instead of people parking illegally without trailers. I am yet to see a ticket being issued to a vehicle parking in a "trailer only zone", but they are quick to ticket us with trailers with no where to park when we park on the curb or on the grass. My ticket ws 138.00 dollars...cheaper just to pay it. Just my bitch session for today...lol


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

After about 3 circles around the lot I saw a woman and a couple of young teenagers headed for a small truck so I sat and waited. They opened the door, got a float out, glanced at me and headed across to the pier. A minute later I thought I had a spot but the guy next to it didn't know what the lines mean and his trailer was just over the line. I didn't think my trailer would fit so the guy behind me with a small trailer took it. 
Finally got a spot by waiting 5 minutes for a guy to secure his kayak in the back of his truck. I wish the SRCSO would go to that lot and clean house. There are plenty of deputies around. One had a motorist stopped on the road as we were leaving.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Then we'd have 10+ threads with people bad mouthing the SO about wasting their money, patrolling parking lots, and giving out tickets instead of going after the guys speeding down the roads, etc.....

I do agree though. Really annoying. A tow company could make a lot of money.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Then we'd have 10+ threads with people bad mouthing the SO about wasting their money, patrolling parking lots, and giving out tickets instead of going after the guys speeding down the roads, etc.....
> 
> I do agree though. Really annoying. A tow company could make a lot of money.


You might be right so just give the green light to a towing company and the problem is solved.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have to park my Prius somewhere while the rugrats swim, I am not gonna park where I have to walk.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> I have to park my Prius somewhere while the rugrats swim, I am not gonna park where I have to walk.


Just don't park in the long spots where the sign says "Trailer Parking". If you do, I'm going to do my best to see to it that it costs you big time.
Oh wait, you are joking and you are right. It's laziness pure and simple.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, happens there all the time..a group of joggers will park several cars in the trailer only parking. Always think about the tow strap thing or parking my car to block the in but then your the bad guy.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Back in the 70s while attending FSU I drove a ragged out '67 Mustang. I came back from class one day and a guy had parked along the curb behind me. There wasn't enough room for me to back out. I slowly back up to his rear fender and gave it the gas. Pushed him right out of the way. I like to think I helped him learn a lesson that day.
I would LOVE to do that to these people but sadly I've matured over the years.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, here is my rant on the ECSO on this topic... well they were doing their so maybe just a very weak thumbs up.
My wife teaches school at Navy Point, gets off at 3 and her and a friend take her car over to the Navy Point boat launch and go for a run. Came back to a $100+ dollar ticket. She was in the wrong, but over a hundred bucks for parking there at 3pm on a Wednesday; there were two trailers there. Again, doing their job but the fine is ridiculous!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Fishhead706 said:


> Well, here is my rant on the ECSO on this topic... well they were doing their so maybe just a very weak thumbs up.
> My wife teaches school at Navy Point, gets off at 3 and her and a friend take her car over to the Navy Point boat launch and go for a run. Came back to a $100+ dollar ticket. She was in the wrong, but over a hundred bucks for parking there at 3pm on a Wednesday; there were two trailers there. Again, doing their job but the fine is ridiculous!



Perhaps outrageous, but a really good reason not to park illegally.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I could even see making exceptions when the lot is nearly empty but on a holiday weekend when all spots are taken then nail 'em.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I could even see making exceptions when the lot is nearly empty but on a holiday weekend when all spots are taken then nail 'em.


 Why exceptions??? Big fines mostly mean they will only do it once...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just trying to make the best use of resources. No sense in a lot of spaces going to waste if they can be used and as an earlier poster said "3:00 on a Wednesday afternoon?"
But then, give people an inch and they will take a yard.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I like the tow strap idea or maybe keep a valve stem remover in the center console!!!! 4 flat tires can ruin someones day at the beach. Plus they will most likely have to get it towed for nothing but some .02 cent valve stems lol


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the idea posted up previously. Some of the boat towing vehicles are 4 wheel drive dually's. Just ease up behind the little suv taking up a 40 foot space and give them a little nudge, right out into the traffic lane. Bingo! You have a parking space. :thumbup:


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Fishhead706 said:


> Well, here is my rant on the ECSO on this topic... well they were doing their so maybe just a very weak thumbs up.
> My wife teaches school at Navy Point, gets off at 3 and her and a friend take her car over to the Navy Point boat launch and go for a run. Came back to a $100+ dollar ticket. She was in the wrong, but over a hundred bucks for parking there at 3pm on a Wednesday; there were two trailers there. Again, doing their job but the fine is ridiculous!


i'll be willing to bet the wife/friend don't park in trailer spots anymore, so a $100 lessons was learned. Sometimes that's all it takes


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes you are right it was a lesson learned. She saw the sign but it did not register that they would issue a ticket in a near empty lot. I complain about no trailer parking just like everyone else on weekends and in snapper season, this particular instance just seemed excessive. My wife spends around 2K a year on her students that live in that area; 100 bucks is a lot of backpacks, school supplies, clean socks, jackets, and food for those kids.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Fishhead706 said:


> Yes you are right it was a lesson learned. She saw the sign but it did not register that they would issue a ticket in a near empty lot. I complain about no trailer parking just like everyone else on weekends and in snapper season, this particular instance just seemed excessive. My wife spends around 2K a year on her students that live in that area; 100 bucks is a lot of backpacks, school supplies, clean socks, jackets, and food for those kids.


My daughter is a teacher and she does the same thing. It's a dang shame that a teacher who doesn't make much in the first place has to spend what little she has when that should be taken care of by the parent's and/or taxpayers.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

welldoya said:


> After about 3 circles around the lot I saw a woman and a couple of young teenagers headed for a small truck so I sat and waited. They opened the door, got a float out, glanced at me and headed across to the pier. A minute later I thought I had a spot but the guy next to it didn't know what the lines mean and his trailer was just over the line. I didn't think my trailer would fit so the guy behind me with a small trailer took it.
> Finally got a spot by waiting 5 minutes for a guy to secure his kayak in the back of his truck. I wish the SRCSO would go to that lot and clean house. There are plenty of deputies around. One had a motorist stopped on the road as we were leaving.


That's because parking tickets don't pay well .they are more interested writting moving violations to hard working Americans on vacation. 

America the free


















.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> That's because parking tickets don't pay well .they are more interested writting moving violations to hard working Americans on vacation.
> 
> America the free
> 
> ...



who gives a damn if they are on vacation or not! they broke the rules so they are written a ticket. so if you go on vacation should you be exempt from any rules of that county/state?


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

welldoya said:


> My daughter is a teacher and she does the same thing. It's a dang shame that a teacher who doesn't make much in the first place has to spend what little she has when that should be taken care of by the parent's and/or taxpayers.


Spot on Welldoya. It is a challenging career choice but the kids are what keeps my wife going to work, definitely not some of the parents. And I believe her parking ticket will come out of my hunting/fishing funds, and not the classroom; OK, so no range finder this year!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Fishhead706 said:


> Spot on Welldoya. It is a challenging career choice but the kids are what keeps my wife going to work, definitely not some of the parents. And I believe her parking ticket will come out of my hunting/fishing funds, and not the classroom; OK, so no range finder this year!


Honestly, sorry to hear that. 

I agree with both of you, too, about teaching.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



SpeedoJosh said:


> Then we'd have 10+ threads with people bad mouthing the SO about wasting their money, patrolling parking lots, and giving out tickets instead of going after the guys speeding down the roads, etc.....
> 
> I do agree though. Really annoying. A tow company could make a lot of money.


Well what about the SO that just sits in a parking lot with the motor running wasting fuel for half the day?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Many of the ramps, especially those in a "tourist area" or next door to a business get ignored ticket wise.
The county/city does not want to piss of the tourist nor the business owner.

Especially if the LEO gets free food from the business next door.


----------

